# Got any baby goat pics????



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love pics of baby goaties! :thumb: Do you guys have any cute baby goat pics you could share??!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have this one. I'll have to look through more of my files later. This is Silly, we had her for a little while but decided with our schedule she wasn't getting enough attention. Before we even put her up for sale, someone came looking for a bottle baby! She went to a great home where she is loved.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

This is Yoda when she was born.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awww these are cute!

I got some!! I will post them later when I get home!!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute pics! Keep them comin  :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They were about 24 hours old in these pictures. I am keeping the tri-color as a buck for next breeding season. He is so sweet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute cute! I have tons will have to decide. onder:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Always like sharing my pictures 








This is Vittoria, a tiny doeling we had first freshening,
So little we called her Itty Bitty Vitty








This is one of my favorite pictures of our black alpine buckling
We named him Kirby, and he was definitely the back goat of the family haha








This is Demetrius, Kirby's twin brother. He thought my chin would have milk 








This is Nicodemus, our first buckling!
He was a momma's boy


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Nice pics Davyhollow! Love the pics of your babies in your house!!! Here are a few of our baby goat cuteness!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the colors of your kids! plus the bunny ears!!! Awws


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Here is another shot of the bunny ears! Elston was happy to wear them :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I am just posting the ones I already had resized on my computer for now. The two fuzzy ones are Angora/Nigerian cross kids that I raised here with the moms until I sold them after weaning. The other 2 are 2 of my Spring kids.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I love your last pic, Logan. I saw him on your website and he is just stunning! It's like her posed for you!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the one with his mouth open. too cute.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh they are all so adorable. 
I love your tri buck Nubians2 
I also love herbies markings what a doll!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh they are all so adorable. 
I love your tri buck Nubians2 
I also love herbies markings what a doll!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nubians2, your goat kids are gorgeous!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh MilkMaid I love the 2nd photo! It looks like they are singing in unison!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, that's one of my favorites! I think it's a frame from a video I took.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVE the 2nd pic! That gave me a laugh!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on my bucklings. I just got back from the vets from getting the two brown ones banded and that was all he kept saying was how nice looking they are. He is really partial to nubians.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's some baby pictures for ya! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

WoW, Kylee, you have some real cuties!! All these babies are so cute.

I bet there is some silly forum where people look at human babies......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are so cute....  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww Kylee! CUTE!!!!!  Love you kiddos! The last picture is the best one yet!!!! Love action shots!! :hi5:  I also like the group pic, really like the little buckskin on the end :drool:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

He is only 22 days old and getting so big so fast


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!  I remember him from another post! Was his name Sparky?


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Awww!  I remember him from another post! Was his name Sparky?


Yes his name is Sparky  and his sisters name is sparkles


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long--here are some of our new baby buckling. He is Burns Branch Boers very first baby!!




























These babies are going on 3 months old-they are my daughters! The traditonal is her FFA wether for the upcoming school year-his name is Macho  and the little paint baby is her doeling-Taffy 




























Which way did they go?? LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love your little baby! :drool: He is too cute!!! :thumb: It also give he a laugh to see the pics of their ears flying in the wind!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol yup-I don't think I will ever get tired of seeing those ears either. You know..that is strictly how I chose what type of goats we now own. I thought the boers had such cute ears! I love the nubian ears too!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww precious babies!!!! 

This is our first doeling of 2011, Madison...she kept peeking over her mama at me, it was sooo cute! She was about 12 hours old









Flash says SMILE Cause life is good! 


















I loved this moment..so much affection between Flash and his auntie 




































The white kids were scared of the red ones the first day they were all together LOL



























Love at first sight...









Such a good mommy trying to get that itch without disturbing her kids


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Love that black little face!!!!!  
This is a great thread and all the babies are lovely.
This is my granddaughter with Halo just seconds after she was born.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh boy. Do I have baby pics!



























One of my fav pics of my sweet baby Cathern that is no longer 
with us.

I got more but there would be no more room in this post. Just added 3 of them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

These are all soooo cute!! Hoosiershadow you have such a talent with photography! Your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG the smiling baby is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Hoosiershadow your goats are gorgeous you take amazing pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone I appreciate the kind comments  I love stalking the babies for pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple of this past years kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome pics Liz! Love them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Liz they are so precious :wink:

Well the last of our 2011 kids experienced their first day of weaning....Don't they just look sooooo miserable? :laugh: 
I'm so sad though....10 kids this year, and we're down to 4...soon we'll be down to 2...


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of one of our goats baby's.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Jack, that little kid looks so much like our Maximus


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

These babies are SO cute!! I think with every picture me and my children all went "AWEEE!!!" Hopefully my new babies will warm up to us soon and I'll have some more interesting pictures than what I have to share. for now this is all I have (I already posted this one the welcome board.)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

BethC, are your goats blue eyed? I did not think fibers could be blue eyed. :shrug: :chin: They are really cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Such cute photos! Love the smiling goats!


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, the boy does have blue eyes. The people who sold them to us said that is rare. He is a twin, and his twin brother had the same eyes and so did his Dad.


----------



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are two new photos, taken today of my new babies.

first the girl Pearl










and Jack


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> Jack, that little kid looks so much like our Maximus


Cool, could you post a picture of him? she also looks just like her dad, Shamrock. Here's a picture of him.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats Maximus. He looks like his dad too, complete with one scur. :laugh:
The top is from yesterday, the other from when he was a day old.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's my Ginger as a baby


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

GINGER SO SO CUTE!!! I JUST WANT TO SQUEEZE HER!!    

:laugh: adorable, absolutely adorable.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks !! She is such a sweetheart !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWW! Ginger is just darling!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> Thats Maximus. He looks like his dad too, complete with one scur. :laugh:
> The top is from yesterday, the other from when he was a day old.


That goat kinda gives me a look into the future of what our baby will look like when it grows.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to help. He's real sweet, the most colorful alpine other than Vittoria that we've ever gotten. And the biggest! :laugh:


----------

